
Here’s what you can do to protect yourself from the KRACK WiFi vulnerability - tdrnd
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/16/heres-what-you-can-do-to-protect-yourself-from-the-krack-wifi-vulnerability/
======
westurner
> But first, let’s clarify what an attacker can and cannot do using the KRACK
> vulnerability. The attacker can intercept some of the traffic between your
> device and your router. Attackers can’t obtain your Wi-Fi password using
> this vulnerability. They can just look at your traffic. It’s like sharing
> the same WiFi network in a coffee shop or airport.

From reading the articles:

[https://www.krackattacks.com/](https://www.krackattacks.com/)

(
[https://github.com/vanhoefm/krackattacks](https://github.com/vanhoefm/krackattacks)
; which is watch-able )

> Against these encryption protocols, nonce reuse enables an adversary to not
> only decrypt, but also to forge and inject packets.

[https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/228519](https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/228519)

> Key reuse facilitates arbitrary packet decryption and injection, TCP
> connection hijacking, HTTP content injection, or the replay of unicast,
> broadcast, and multicast frames.

